# A Caravan to Ein Arris



## Kafkonia (Apr 23, 2007)

_Cast of Characters_
Malinda Osten, Elven Bard
D'n Pashabek, Goblin Artificer
Kibek Danar, Kobold Cleric
Damien Bane, Tiefling Beguiler
Alahomorin Demetrius Zylon, Half-Elf Paragon/Bard
Rogues Gallery
____

The air is buzzing in the market of Khedris – the great market that stretches from the fishmongers on the shore to Caravan Square. Halmaro the Red – master of the powerful Merchants’ Guild, second in power in Khedris only to the emperor of Lantara himself – is organizing a caravan! And this is no ordinary caravan; it will carry goods and gifts for the wedding of Halmaro’s daughter Kira to Prince Eiru of Mashanda.

The caravan will be huge, even by Khedran standards. It includes 220 camels, 50 horses, 40 head of fattened cattle, and 50 oxen pulling five wagons. The wagons are quite a rarity in a caravan; some of the wedding gifts must be huge!

The word is out that Halmaro is looking for herdsmen, scribes, translators, cooks, guides, physicians, laborers, and other hirelings for the caravan. Many of these will come from the various guilds, but there will be plenty of room for freelancers. Of course, guards will be needed too. Caravanning is not without its risks; bandits, highwaymen, and thieves take their toll on the caravans, as do sandstorms, heat, and floods.

Halmaro will pay 200 to 600 GP per person for about 6-8 weeks’ work – one quarter when the caravan sets out, another quarter when the caravan reaches Ayun on the Mashandi border, and the rest when the caravan gets to Ein Arris, the capital of Mashanda. (How much each employee is paid depends on the job and how well they impress their foremen; there is a possibility of a bonus for exceptional work when the caravan reaches Ein Arris.) Halmaro treats his employees fairly, and even encourages his hirelings to trade on their own (he’s always looking for people who might be merchant material.)

Not everyone who applies will be hired, of course, but nothing ventured, nothing gained. And you’ve worked for the Merchants’ Guild in the past when you needed a stretch of steady pay. Right now you are looking for a chance to travel and do something a little out of the ordinary. This might be that chance.

Itinerant merchants and preachers dot the market, plying their wares and their faiths to those who have come to apply for a position with the carvan. Representatives from the Merchant's Guild have established separate booths for the different positions available -- guardsmen, entertainers, teamsters and animal handlers, cooks, healers, traders and guides, translaters and scribes, and general labourers can all find someone to speak with.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 23, 2007)

A slight woman filters into the marketplace, hesitating at the noise and bustle of the crowd - and the people hanging on the crowd as well.  She wrinkles her nose as a preacher extols the virtue of his faith at her, but it is only a momentary lapse in her pleasant expression and her smile is gentle and patient as she tells him, "Not today, thank you."

She scans the assembled booths and the various lines for each.  She shifts the pack on her shoulder uncomfortably, pulling the end of her shawl free from under the strap of the heavy haversack.  She fidgets with it and her curly blonde hair briefly, taking care that the cream-colored cloth protects her head and ears from the sun.  It wouldn't be hard to imagine that such a fair-skinned individual could burn easily.

Finally, she steps forward into the line for the translators.  She glances over at the booth labeled for entertainers, somewhat longingly, before turning her gaze forward and patiently awaiting her turn.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 23, 2007)

By her best guess, it takes Malinda well over an hour to reach the front of the line, where a stern human woman looks her up and down.

"Here for translation, then?" she asks, then quickly switches to Common Elven. "What languages do you speak?"

After getting her answer, she asks several more questions, waiting for a response and then changing language between each one. "What makes you think you would be a good member of the caravan? Are you familiar with the cultures or just the languages? Do you have any other skills?"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 23, 2007)

The mysterious man in well-tailored courtier clothing and a dashing hat made his way through the market. For every priest that tried to turn his ear, he had a different ecclesiastical  greeting; for every merchant, a flattering word. But, at no time was actual benedictions or coin given.  Everyone seemed to come away with something that they wanted, but no one got what they seeked. Such was that manner of dealing with Damien Bane.

His job was simple. Keep an eye and ear out in the caravan, to make note of what was really going on. He would need to be close for that. A translator, a guide, a tutor. All of these work work. But Damien was savvy enough to know that while he could fake things well enough, sooner or later he would be discovered for his real lack of knowledge. No, a translator it would have to be. So that was the line he queued up in.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 23, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> By her best guess, it takes Malinda well over an hour to reach the front of the line, where a stern human woman looks her up and down.
> 
> "Here for translation, then?" she asks, then quickly switches to Common Elven. "What languages do you speak?"




Malinda smiles pleasantly to the stern woman, answering her in Common Elven, “I am, if it pleases you.  I speak Elven, both High and Common.  I also speak Goblin, Draconic, Trade Pidgin, and Mashar, fluently.”  Her accent and inflection is that of a native speaker.



			
				Kafkonia said:
			
		

> After getting her answer, she asks several more questions, waiting for a response and then changing language between each one. "What makes you think you would be a good member of the caravan?”




“I know words an’ people,” she replies in hasty Trade Pidgin, quickly shifting from the elegant Elven to the gritty tongue, a bastardization of several others she knows. “Keep ‘em nice nice.  I can play an’ shoot,”  she slaps her thigh where her flute is set in a soft leather case and her shoulder where her bow is slung to accent her points.  “Can write pretty, see?”  She reaches into her pack and produces a wooden case.  Opening it, she produces a slim leather folio with examples of her Calligraphy, in a variety of script – though each in her distinctively artistic hand.  It is noticeable that her longbow is scribbled with similar Calligraphy from end to end.



			
				Kafkonia said:
			
		

> “Are you familiar with the cultures or just the languages?”




Malinda straightens and switches to High Elven as she answers, “I am a student of the written word, a historian and an artist.  Both the content and the form of language is a mirror to the culture which pens it.  As such, yes, I am familiar with the culture and traditions represented by the languages I speak and write.” Once again, her accent is quite markedly Elven.



			
				Kafkonia said:
			
		

> “Do you have any other skills?"




She smiles, answering this question in Mashar, “If you care to test me, I can assure you I play this instrument quite well.”  She produces her silver flute, which does appear to be a fine example of its kind.  “Or any other wind instrument you would care to challenge me with.  I have some magical ability, which I can use to repair, clean or entertain, at your Master’s discretion.  I do not profess to be a warrior, but I can use this blade, if threatened.”  She brushes aside her wrap with a gentle flick of her hand, showing the blade to the woman.  Her dress is eye-catching, and the way the light glints almost mystically off what appears at first to be normal fabric might lend credence to her boast of magical ability.

Reverting to the Common tongue, she finishes with her own question and a pretty smile, “Have I answered to your satisfaction?”


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 24, 2007)

A tiny goblin sits a few paces away, resting against the interviewer's booth.  He grins constantly, his head whipping back and forth as he tries to catch a glimpse of every strange passerby and listen in on every hurried conversation.  Occasionally, he waves at a merchant, or calls out a greeting,   largely ignored in the hustle and roar of the crowd.

He looks up and pushes his turban away from his eyes as the fair-haired human finishes answering the interviewer's questions.  "Ha!  Cleverness, yes?"   The goblin pulls himself up off the ground, brushes away a bit of dust, and steps carefully over.  He grins lopsidely at the interviewer.  "If you'd accept my opinion, ah, she is well the brightest speaker I have yet heard this day, yes?"

Pasha grins at the woman as he waddles past.  "Yes, I am, ah, looking forward to travelling with you."


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 24, 2007)

Midway through the line of healer candidates, a kobold in a plain cloak tries to strike up conversations with those around him to pass the time.  A seemingly unremarkable act, yet one reminding every last one of them, by some uncanny coincidence, that they have forgotten something of desperate importance at the very bottom of their packs, or forgotten to triple-check their supplies, or realized that they hadn't actually intended to apply as a healer at all, when they spot the holy symbol hanging from his neck.

With those around him engaged in more pressing business, the kobold sighs and turns back to face the booth, slowly inching closer.  It is always an favorable day that makes people remember things they've forgotten, but at the moment he'd be more than happy to trade a bit of that favor just to shorten the line.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 24, 2007)

Malinda lifts a slender hand to her lips as the goblin interjects on her interview.  Her blue eyes seem to glitter as he compliments her speech, to match her bright smile as her hand falls away.  It comes to a rest upon her breast as she curtseys gracefully to the goblin, "Such a courteous and distinctive individual as yourself, it shall be my great pleasure to travel with you," her eyes swivel to the interviewer and fall slightly in deference to her.   "If I should be so favored."


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 24, 2007)

"Thank you, Pasha," the interviewer says. "I value your opinion, as always." Turning back to Malinda, she hands her a silk ribbon in a vibrant red. "You'll do. You play too, then? Bring this to Nivram -- " She gives her a smaller brown ribbon and nods in the direction of the entertainer's booth. "Don't bother waiting in the line; Halmaro likes people who can fill more than one position."

----

As Damien waits in line, a remarkably unattractive man strikes up a conversation with him. One eye seems slightly larger than the other, and when he speaks Damien can see that the few teeth he has don't fit neatly together.

"Quite a line-up, eh?" he says. "They coulda picked a cooler day to do it on too. Haw haw." His laugh resembles the noise a horse might make if it wanted to annoy its brethren.

----

From where he stands, Kibek hears a commotion from the front of the line -- the sounds of a scuffle, and raised voices.

"What'd you say about my god!?" A large man is shouting, and although Kibek can't quite see who it is that he's shouting at, it's quite obvious to the diminutive cleric that the fellow is quite intoxicated, and may explode at any moment. (Sense Motive 19+2=21)


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 24, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Pasha," the interviewer says. "I value your opinion, as always." Turning back to Malinda, she hands her a silk ribbon in a vibrant red. "You'll do. You play too, then? Bring this to Nivram -- " She gives her a smaller brown ribbon and nods in the direction of the entertainer's booth. "Don't bother waiting in the line; Halmaro likes people who can fill more than one position."




Malinda accepts both ribbons, “How lovely!  Thank you for your time, and the consideration.”  She steps aside from the front of the booth to allow the woman to continue her work.  She ties the red silk ribbon to the front of her wrap where it is clasped below her neck.  The smaller brown ribbon she wraps between the fingers of her left hand.

Spinning around she turns to Pasha, “What do you think, does it suit me?”  She arches her chin out and seems to be indicating the red ribbon.


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 24, 2007)

Curious about the cause of the outburst, Kibek tries to see through the press of the crowd to the source, hindered as much by those trying to do the same as by his size.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 25, 2007)

Craning his neck, Kibek can see that the drunkard is shouting at a very slender elf. The elf seems unfazed by the explosion, and if he speaks, he speaks so quietly that his lips don't seem to move.

"What!?" the giant explodes. He makes as if to reach for the weapon at his side, but before his hand can reach it he collapses to the ground, snoring. A few people laugh nervously, and others suddenly find their surroundings much more interesting as three city guards arrive on the scene. Two of the guards escort the unconscious figure roughly from the market, while the third converses briefly with the elf before departing.

The elf glances over the line, and his eyes seem to linger on Kibek longer than on anybody else. Then, without a word, he turns sharply on his heal and walks past the booths, disappearing into the caravan proper.

[SBLOCK=Kibek]
You're pretty certain that the elf cast _sleep_, although without the usual gestures and incantations that requires. (Spellcraft roll 13+3 = 16)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 25, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> As Damien waits in line, a remarkably unattractive man strikes up a conversation with him. One eye seems slightly larger than the other, and when he speaks Damien can see that the few teeth he has don't fit neatly together.
> 
> "Quite a line-up, eh?" he says. "They coulda picked a cooler day to do it on too. Haw haw." His laugh resembles the noise a horse might make if it wanted to annoy its brethren.



Damien arches his eyebrow at the ugly man, but breaks out in a disarming smile. "This is but the edge of the heat, my friend. The fiends themselves heat the outer desert, or so they say! Fire storms hundreds of feet high! But we will find shade, that we will." He keeps an eye on the motion of the line, ignoring the---to him---inconsequential heat.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 25, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Damien arches his eyebrow at the ugly man, but breaks out in a disarming smile. "This is but the edge of the heat, my friend. The fiends themselves heat the outer desert, or so they say! Fire storms hundreds of feet high! But we will find shade, that we will." He keeps an eye on the motion of the line, ignoring the---to him---inconsequential heat.




The ugly man's eyes widen. "A hundred feet high you say!" Then he laughs heartily, maybe a bit too heartily, slapping Damien on the shoulder. "I like your way with words, sir, that I do! Fiends indeed. Haw haw."

The line slowly moves forward, and Damien becomes aware of a commotion over by the healer's booth, as a large man seems on the verge of striking a much smaller elf before he suddenly collapses.


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Kibek watches two of the guards disappear with the drunkard.  When he turns back, the third guard and the elf are gone, as if nothing ever happened.  Indeed, he couldn't say he would be very surprised if he actually did imagine the whole thing; this heat and the excitement of the caravan certainly could make a man delirious.  But then, he wouldn't be much of a healer if he couldn't even keep his own wits, would he?  Shaking his head to clear it, he turns back to the line.


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 26, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Pasha," the interviewer says. "I value your opinion, as always."



Pasha blushes and looks down.  "Ah, I am but a humble servant of Halmaro, friend.  All I say, I say in his service, yes?"



			
				PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> Spinning around she turns to Pasha, “What do you think, does it suit me?”  She arches her chin out and seems to be indicating the red ribbon.




Pasha looks up, squints, and grins.  "Ah, ah...yes!"  He cocks his head to the side and a strand of his turban dangles across his eyes.  He brushes it away with a casual gesture, still grinning.  "Bright and red against pale, like, ah, rose in the desert, yes?  This reminds me of something..."

Pasha fumbles in his pack for a moment, producing a small glass vial with an exclamation of triumph.  "Ah!"   The liquid in the slender vial is the same bright red as the silk ribbon.  Pasha steps forward, pressing the vial into Malinda's hands.  "For you, friend!  I have much hope in my heart that you will, ah, never need use it!  Ha, yes?"

Pasha looks up as two guards pass by dragging an unconcious man between them.  "Ah!  It seems the desire to be part of Halmaro's caravan is overwhelming to some, yes?"

[SBLOCK]Pasha has given Malinda one of his _cure light wounds_ potions.  I've marked it off his character sheet.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 26, 2007)

Malinda hesitates as the vial is pressed into her hand, disarmed by Pasha’s casual kindness.  Finally she clasps the vial in her fingers and bends slightly, her blue eyes glistening.  It would seem they threaten to shed tears.  “Pray, dear friend, gift me also with your name, that when I speak of generosity, of magnanimous spirit, I may give you your proper due.  For such kindness is rarer than any desert rose, and more precious.  I, Malinda Osten, shall never forget it.” She bows her head, hiding away her eyes for a moment.

She lifts it to see the two guardsmen Pasha indicates, and the man between them.  “Oh… so it would seem, how unfortunate for him.”  Her fingers reflexively rub the brown ribbon laced between them, and she seems to notice her possession of it suddenly once again.  “Tell me, are you a lover of music?  It would please me if you heard me play, but only if it would be something you would enjoy and your time is not occupied by more pressing matters.”

OOC[sblock]Noted on my character sheet, one Cure Light Wounds potion.[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 26, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> Malinda hesitates as the vial is pressed into her hand, disarmed by Pasha’s casual kindness.  Finally she clasps the vial in her fingers and bends slightly, her blue eyes glistening.  It would seem they threaten to shed tears.  “Pray, dear friend, gift me also with your name, that when I speak of generosity, of magnanimous spirit, I may give you your proper due.  For such kindness is rarer than any desert rose, and more precious.  I, Malinda Osten, shall never forget it.” She bows her head, hiding away her eyes for a moment.



The tiny goblin pauses for a moment, considering the bard's words.  He then grins even wider than before, nodding in satisfaction.  "Ah, such kindness is but the responsibility of friends, yes?  And as I am D'n Pashabek, lonely merchant of the deep desert, the joy of friendship is like, ah, cool fresh water to me!"  He throws out his tiny arms, indicating the vast crowd assembled around them.  "How excited am I to be travelling with such a greatness!  Yes?  For in the desert, often my only friends are lizard, rock, and goblin, all of which have about the same brains, yes?"  Pasha winks slyly.

It's true that most goblins tend to have glassy eyes and slack jaws; by no means a charismatic bunch, and certainly not exciting conversationalists.  Even Pasha himself is only slightly above average in terms of having an engaging personality--but compared to most goblins, he seems an incredible genius.



			
				PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> She lifts it to see the two guardsmen Pasha indicates, and the man between them.  “Oh… so it would seem, how unfortunate for him.”  Her fingers reflexively rub the brown ribbon laced between them, and she seems to notice her possession of it suddenly once again.  “Tell me, are you a lover of music?  It would please me if you heard me play, but only if it would be something you would enjoy and your time is not occupied by more pressing matters.”



"Ah, such an excellent prospect!  But let us walk together," Pasha points toward the entertainer's booth and then at the brown ribbon on Malinda's hand, "and there I will hear music from you, as you play for them.  Audience of one is not fitting for such a fine performer, yes?"

Pasha waddles through the crowd, taking quick steps, nodding and waving at everyone he passes.   He seems innocently unaware of the fact that almost everyone ignores him, considering a mere goblin, even one dressed like a clown, to be beneath their notice.

Passing by the line in front of the healer's booth, Pasha holds up a hand and looks up at Malinda.  "Just a moment, if you please, friend.  I would, ah, ask a question."  He considers the long line for a moment before stepping up to a cloaked kobold near the back.  "Many pardons, son of dragons, but I am curious as to the, ah, disturbance that just took place, yes?  Did you perhaps see what happened to the large man they took away?"


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 26, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> The tiny goblin pauses for a moment, considering the bard's words.  He then grins even wider than before, nodding in satisfaction.  "Ah, such kindness is but the responsibility of friends, yes?  And as I am D'n Pashabek, lonely merchant of the deep desert, the joy of friendship is like, ah, cool fresh water to me!"  He throws out his tiny arms, indicating the vast crowd assembled around them.  "How excited am I to be travelling with such a greatness!  Yes?  For in the desert, often my only friends are lizard, rock, and goblin, all of which have about the same brains, yes?"  Pasha winks slyly.




Malinda laughs softly, "D'n Pashabek.  A goblin well above rocks and lizards, if I may say so."  She carefully slides the red vial into a pouch at her belt before continuing.



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> "Ah, such an excellent prospect!  But let us walk together," Pasha points toward the entertainer's booth and then at the brown ribbon on Malinda's hand, "and there I will hear music from you, as you play for them.  Audience of one is not fitting for such a fine performer, yes?"
> 
> Pasha waddles through the crowd, taking quick steps, nodding and waving at everyone he passes.   He seems innocently unaware of the fact that almost everyone ignores him, considering a mere goblin, even one dressed like a clown, to be beneath their notice.




"You know my mind, it would seem."  She walks with Pasha, seeming to note the goblin's friendly mannerisms, though her expression remains fixed behind a small, perhaps secret, smile.



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> Passing by the line in front of the healer's booth, Pasha holds up a hand and looks up at Malinda.  "Just a moment, if you please, friend.  I would, ah, ask a question."  He considers the long line for a moment before stepping up to a cloaked kobold near the back.  "Many pardons, son of dragons, but I am curious as to the, ah, disturbance that just took place, yes?  Did you perhaps see what happened to the large man they took away?"




Malinda tips her head gently, acquiescing to Pasha's request to hold.  She observes his actions and unobtrusively steps a little closer to hear the response from the kobold.


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 26, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> "Many pardons, son of dragons, but I am curious as to the, ah, disturbance that just took place, yes?  Did you perhaps see what happened to the large man they took away?"




Kibek turns toward the voice.  Seeing a goblin standing there he smiles, glad to finally talk to someone at his own eye level and only noting the elf beside him in passing.

"It really wasn't much to see.  Or at least I didn't see much; but you can sympathize with that," he says to the goblin, glancing up at his tall companion.  "From what I did see and hear, I can tell you that he seems to like drinking, and dislike those who attack his faith.  But then, _I_ can sympathize with that," he gestures at the holy symbol around his neck with a grin.  "Tell me, are you in a hurry?  This line seems like it hasn't moved all day, and I'm so bored I could die.  I'd enjoy it if you and your friend could stay a while and talk."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 27, 2007)

Still in line, Damien's eyes narrow ever so slightly at the large man's "sudden" sleepiness. He keeps an eye on the elf as he disappears, then goes back to his impatiently waiting.

OOC: Did Damein notice anything potentially magical going on (a silent, still sleep spell going on?)


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 27, 2007)

"Some people can't hold their liquor, hey? Haw haw."

The line moves slowly forward, and just as Damien begins to doubt that he will every reach the front he finds that he is facing a stern human woman at the booth.

"Here for translation, then?" she asks, eyeing him warily. Then, in Draconic, she asks, "You don't rely on magic, do you? We need translators who can actually speak the languages."

After getting her answer, she asks several more questions, waiting for a response and then changing language between each one. "What makes you think you would be a good member of the caravan? Are you familiar with the cultures or just the languages? Do you have any other skills?"

[SBLOCK=stonegod]
Without ranks in Spellcraft, I'm afraid Damien didn't get a roll to see if a spell had been cast. It's entirely possible that the large fellow may just be narcoleptic. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 27, 2007)

“The heat and the waiting is enough to make even a holy man impatient and temperamental, it would seem, though the provocation of alcohol and barbs about the man’s faith would hardly help,” Malinda remarks mildly.

She smiles at the kobold, “Please forgive my interruption, but I should not linger.  I have been instructed to audition at the entertainer’s booth, and it would not do to make our hosts wait.  My gracious friend… forgive me, do you prefer Pasha?” she interrupts herself to ask of the goblin. “…has agreed to hear my audition. Though I make no claim upon this agreement, should he choose to break it.”


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 27, 2007)

Pasha nods at Malinda.  "Of course I will come with you, friend!  And yes, please do call me Pasha.  It is the informailty of comrades, yes?"  He beams at her, then waves an arm at the healer's booth line while turning back to the kobold.  "Now that the large one is gone, the line moves quicker, yes?  Ah, surely you will be done here soon, so join us at the entertainer's booth," Pasha says, indicating the brown tent in the distance, "when you can.  There we will have a chance to talk, yes?  Good."

Pasha walks away with Malinda, cheerfully waving back to the kobold as he does so.  A few paces away, once out of earshot, Pasha looks up at Malinda.  "The kobold ...will be joining us on this journey, yes?  Do you think so?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 27, 2007)

True to the goblin merchant's words, Kibek finds the line moves much faster now that the disturbance has been taken care of, and soon he is at the front of the line.

A very, very heavyset goblin -- don't call him _fat_ -- stands within the booth, a crystalline sphere roughly the size of his head on the desk before him. "Please put hands on the ball, yes?" he says in heavily accented common. "It will sense the, ah, energy of healing. You see? Channel healing into the ball, please."

----

Meanwhile, Malinda and Pasha bypass the long line of entertainers, which seems longer than any of the other lines in the Market.

"Oooh, a brown ribbon!" exclaims one of the men behind the desk, a pale elf with a shock of red hair atop his head. "Somebody's got a job with us already, doesn't she? Lucky girl! Trust me, you won't regret it -- these caravans are _always_ exciting, and I've never seen one quite this size. And trust me, I've seen plenty of big ones in my day." He winks and extends his hand. "I'm Nivram."


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 27, 2007)

Kibek, busy worrying about his chances of being selected and not expecting to move so quickly, nearly doesn't notice that he's reached the front of the line.  Hearing the goblin's voice, he looks up.
"Hm?  Ah, yes, of course."  He places both hands, closing his eyes and praying to his Mother to grant him power.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 27, 2007)

[SBLOCK=fenixdown]
Are you casting a healing spell?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 27, 2007)

[sblock=Kafkonia]Er, yes, Cure Light Wounds.

Edit: answered my own question[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 28, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> After getting her answer, she asks several more questions, waiting for a response and then changing language between each one. "What makes you think you would be a good member of the caravan? Are you familiar with the cultures or just the languages? Do you have any other skills?"



Damien makes a dashing bow. "I have many talents. I have heard may tales of the land, though I am no bard, and my mastery of magics provides an exciting diversion. Bedazzle, charm, while-away the ours, such talents I possess."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 28, 2007)

Malinda glances back over her shoulder at the kobold as she and Pasha proceed down the line towards the entertainer’s booth.  “He seems of reasonable temperament.  I am not a practiced judge of healing ability, nor did I have the chance to witness any he might have, but I see no reason that he would not find success in his interview.”

She looks back down at Pasha and smiles, “If all his competition is like the large man – drunk and temperamental, I would rate his chances as excellent.  But surely you are close in Halmaro’s councils, what do you think, will he meet success?”



			
				Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Malinda and Pasha bypass the long line of entertainers, which seems longer than any of the other lines in the Market.
> 
> "Oooh, a brown ribbon!" exclaims one of the men behind the desk, a pale elf with a shock of red hair atop his head. "Somebody's got a job with us already, doesn't she? Lucky girl! Trust me, you won't regret it -- these caravans are _always_ exciting, and I've never seen one quite this size. And trust me, I've seen plenty of big ones in my day." He winks and extends his hand. "I'm Nivram."




“Malinda,” she lays her hand upon his delicately.  “So exciting and so romantic, traveling through the dangers of the desert to marry one’s prince.  How much the better that Lady Kira’s prince is an actual Prince!”  She laughs gently, stealing a backwards glance at the extensive line for entertainers.  “Undoubtedly that is why such a breadth of entertainers have come, it is an event that will make the history books and perhaps the story books as well.”  She meets his eyes again with a soft smile, “An… irresistible lure to the heart of a performer.”


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 29, 2007)

As Kibek channels his faith in the Mother of All into the orb, it begins to glow a soft green colour. The goblin nods his head and makes a note.

"Very good," he says. "You will be, ah, welcome aboard, yes? Please take this. It shows your position with us, you see?" He passes a white ribbon to the kobold cleric. "Tonight we will, ah, be at the Elf & Castle. It is for all members of the caravan. A celebration, yes?"

----

The woman's eyes stray briefly from Damien to the line behind him. "You'll do then, I suppose." She hands him a red ribbon.  "Take care not to lose this," she admonishes. "There are some here more interested in your purse than in the caravan."

"The caravan leaves tomorrow. The Merchant Guild is hosting a celebration for all who have hired on tonight at sundown, at the Elf & Castle tavern. You are welcome to come."

She turns from him. "Next!"

----

"I know what you mean!" Nivram says. "I just wish the desert wasn't so sandy -- trust me, I've had to clean sand from places I didn't even know I had!" He scrunches up his face. "But enough about me. What will you be playing tonight? Is the little guy part of it?"


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 29, 2007)

Kibek breathes a sigh of relief.  He didn't expect to be accepted so readily, but isn't about to complain.  He accepts the ribbon from the goblin with both hands and a bow.  "Thank you, brother, I would be honored to attend.  You'll be there as well though, of course?  I will have to buy you a drink as thanks.  No, no, you can't refuse; I insist.  Well then, until tonight, I must be off."  He bows again and is about to turn away when he remembers something.

"Ah, yes, wait, one more thing.  Could you direct me to the guides' booth?  I have some skill in surviving the dangers of the wild that I might as well make known as long as I'll be joining the caravan anyway.  Never hurts to be paid a little extra, eh?"  He grins, then remembers something else.  "Oh yes, and of course; you were here to see the, er,  disturbance earlier, weren't you?  What that was all about?  I was too far away to see it myself, and I must admit I'm curious."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 30, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "I know what you mean!" Nivram says. "I just wish the desert wasn't so sandy -- trust me, I've had to clean sand from places I didn't even know I had!" He scrunches up his face. "But enough about me. What will you be playing tonight? Is the little guy part of it?"




Malinda's cheeks flush slightly as Nivram mentions cleaning sand from places he didn't even know he had. As he gets down to business, however, she brushes back her wrap, letting it drape behind her shoulder on one side, and retrieves her silver flute from the soft leather case at her belt.

"I will be playing _Arauda_, and no, Pasha is not a musician to my knowledge. He kindly agreed to accompany me during my audition.  If you have no objection..? She lifts the flute up with both hands, lifting an eyebrow to accent her question.


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 30, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> She looks back down at Pasha and smiles, “If all his competition is like the large man – drunk and temperamental, I would rate his chances as excellent.  But surely you are close in Halmaro’s councils, what do you think, will he meet success?”



"Ah, I am not much closer to Halmaro than you, friend," Pasha says with a grin, "but I can look around me and reason well how he thinks, yes?"  He waves his arms in another large, sweeping gesture, almost losing his balance as he does so.  "Look how he prepares for everything, such, ah, grand crowds, no detail left unturned, yes?"

Pasha pauses and looks away from the crowd, past the tents and toward the great stretches of open land beyond.  "It is likely that we encounter the kobold tribes of the desert in our journey.  It makes sense to have a kobold along.  Prepared for anything, yes?  And our friend is one of the very few kobolds I have yet seen this day, and the only one to have the appearance of being skilled.  Ah, his chances are good, I would say."



			
				Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "But enough about me. What will you be playing tonight? Is the little guy part of it?"



"Ha!  No, I am no player of musics, friend."  Pasha holds up his tiny hands.  "These fingers are too small for such, yes?  But my ears, yes, they are large and made for the listening.  It is for them that I am here."  He looks up at Malinda, his eyes gleaming with excitement.  "Now is the time for playing, yes?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 30, 2007)

"Oh dear, did nobody tell you?" Nivram says. "You're playing tonight, at the tavern! I'm just sure it will be fabulous -- I do so _love_ the _Arauda_." He leans closer. "If you want to play for me now, though, I think you'll find me a very receptive audience."

----

"You wish also to be a guide?" He indicates a pair of painted elves standing apart from the crowd. "They are our primary guides, yes? You may speak with them if you, ah, wish."



> "Oh yes, and of course; you were here to see the, er, disturbance earlier, weren't you? What that was all about? I was too far away to see it myself, and I must admit I'm curious."




"Hmm?" the goblin asks. "Oh, that was Tsorvano, you see? Halmaro's right hand. The drunkard tried to pick a fight with him. Drink, ah, makes humans even more foolish, yes? But Tsorvano handled it gracefully, don't you agree?"


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 30, 2007)

Malinda's expression pouts slightly, "The woman at the translator booth is a bit... curt.  For all the languages she speaks, she isn't the conservationist you are, Nivram. I would be happy to play for you," Her expression brightens with a smile as she leans in a little closer, "You'll tell me all about this performance tonight afterwards, won't you?"

She straightens and looks down to Pasha, "My dear Pasha, I do hope you enjoy it, but music is not about the size of your fingers, it is about the size of your heart.  I cannot help but believe you would be a very talented musician, if you put your heart to it."

With no further preamble, Malinda lifts the silver flute to her lips and plays.  The _Arauda_ is a lively piece - cheerful and upbeat, if not whimsical, retaining grace and elegance in its tone.  Despite the rapid play of notes, it is several minutes before she finishes.  She lowers the flute, holding it in one hand while she pulls her wrap back over her shoulder, protecting her pale skin from further exposure.

OOC:[sblock]Perform Check +12[/sblock]


----------



## fenixdown (May 1, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "Hmm?" the goblin asks. "Oh, that was Tsorvano, you see? Halmaro's right hand. The drunkard tried to pick a fight with him. Drink, ah, makes humans even more foolish, yes? But Tsorvano handled it gracefully, don't you agree?"




Kibek laughs.  "He certainly did!  With someone like him along, I feel safer already.  I only wish I could see the look on the drunkard's face when he wakes up!"  He clears his thoat.  "But if I hold up this line much longer, I may see even worse," he notes, glancing over his shoulder.  So, until tonight it is!  Thank you for your help, my brother.  Be sure to find me for that drink!"  With a wave and a bow, he steps away from the booth and moves towards the elves the goblin pointed out.

"Ah, excuse me, brothers, a moment of your time?"


----------



## Kafkonia (May 1, 2007)

As she finishes playing, Malinda feels that she may have given the best performance of her life -- and Nivram's reaction seems to support that, as there is a tear welling in his eye.

"That was amazing!" he enthuses. "Don't you agree, little one? The passion, the fire, the sheer beauty of every note! Oh, I wish I could have captured it somehow. I almost feel faint!" He clasps her hand in his. "Thesle hooligans don't know how lucky they are to have someone like you play for them tonight. Promise me you'll play for me again if we have the chance!"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Perform Check of 30 (18+12)!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (May 1, 2007)

Malinda’s eyes practically shimmer with pleasure as Nivram lavishes praise upon her. It almost appears that she might shed tears herself.  “Oh Nivram, of course I will play for you again!  How could I not, for such a receptive audience, as you put it.” Her gaze briefly dips to her hand clasped in his and she smiles softly, “Surely you will be part of the caravan as well, a man of your experience with the desert?  And surely Halmaro would not put forth such a call for entertainers if there was no room for music amidst the… excitement of our journey?”

She glances down to Pasha and then back up to meet Halmaro’s eyes, “But you must speak in jest about tonight’s crowd!  Certainly I have not seen any evidence that ‘hooligans’ are being tolerated here.  Why, just such a lout was escorted away, not a few minutes ago.  No, I am certain that only upstanding individuals would be hired on for a caravan of such importance, though I admit it will be hard to find a more appreciative ear than yours, even in such a gathering.”


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2007)

Damien gives a bow---not mocking at all, though he make think it---to the lady, taking his flag with him. With time on his hand, he kept floating about, keeping his eye and ear out, talking and chatting folks up to get the word on the street. He had some time to kill before the performance, and he would use it well.

OOC: Take 20 on a Gather Info check to just get a general feel for what's what.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 2, 2007)

The elves turn to the kobold cleric in surprise.

"Vicen qua?" says one. "Nen spiken tay!" When Kibek doesn't seem to understand, the other elf speaks up.

"I'm sorry," he says. "My friend speaks only our tongue, the language of the desert. How can we help you, brother? I see you are a man of the gods."

----

As Damien wanders through the marketplace, he stops and speaks with a few different people, as well as eavesdropping on a few conversations. He picks up several pieces of information, some of which seems more believable than others.

-Kira is Halmaro's daughter by his First Wife, Katsaya -- a woman who is almost as powerful as Halmaro himself.

-There are monsters in the desert, and they prey on the unwary, especially at night!

-Halmaro is a demanding but fair taskmaster, rewarding exceptional service but punishing incompetence.

-Halmaro's most trusted advisor is Tsorvano, an elf with the power to cloud men's minds. He handles those matters that Halmaro deems most important.

-Tsorvano and Halmaro first met when the elf led a band of brigands in the desert; Halmaro bested him in combat, and Tsorvano has followed him ever since.

-Most merchants have a girl in every town along their route, sometimes two or three!

-Many pickpockets and conmen have flocked to the Market to fleece unwitting applicants.

-There is an oasis in the desert that can save lost travellers and lead them home, but it is never in the same place twice.

-Katsaya has made deals with dark forces, but the wise do not speak of it.

-Some of the wedding presents have actually been stolen from the Royal Family -- Halmaro is hoping to use this marriage to cement his power and stage a coup in Khedris when he returns.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Technically, taking 20 on that check should take 20d4+20 hours (20 times the 1d4+1 delineated for one attempt.) But since you don't have that kind of time, and it's a very busy place with lots of people who are very eager to talk.

Of course, taking 20 means you try again and again -- so not every piece of information Damien gathers will be 100% factual. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kafkonia (May 3, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> She glances down to Pasha and then back up to meet Halmaro’s eyes, “But you must speak in jest about tonight’s crowd!  Certainly I have not seen any evidence that ‘hooligans’ are being tolerated here.  Why, just such a lout was escorted away, not a few minutes ago.  No, I am certain that only upstanding individuals would be hired on for a caravan of such importance, though I admit it will be hard to find a more appreciative ear than yours, even in such a gathering.”




"It feels like there's always a bad seed that manages to slip through -- but I hope this time you're right!" Nivram says. "I'll be travelling with the caravan, yes, but my... duties might not leave me much free time." He glances at the line trailing into the distance. "I'm sorry, my lady -- little fellow -- but my attention is required elsewhere. Until tonight, then?"


----------



## stonegod (May 3, 2007)

Having garnered a bit of potentially useful information, Damien makes his way to the Elf and Castle Tavern. He finds a seat with a good pair of walls behind him if possible. He wanted to watch, not be watched. He strikes up an amiable conversation with whomever is there just o past time.


----------



## fenixdown (May 4, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "Vicen qua?" says one. "Nen spiken tay!" When Kibek doesn't seem to understand, the other elf speaks up.
> 
> "I'm sorry," he says. "My friend speaks only our tongue, the language of the desert. How can we help you, brother? I see you are a man of the gods."




Kibek nods,  "Yes, I'd wanted to learn your language before coming here, but as you can imagine, it's quite difficult to find other speakers high up in the mountains.  It's too bad, really; what little I have heard impressed me as being so poetic.  Maybe I'll have the opportunity on the way to learn, hmm?  Let me introduce myself: my name is Kibek Danar, and by Halmaro's kindness I'll be joining you in the caravan as a healer," he says, reaching into his pocket and producing the white ribbon the goblin gave him, presenting it with a slight bow then drawing it back.  "You and your friend will be our guides, I understand?  Quite the responsibility, if you ask me, but I'm sure to you it must seem rather routine," he smiles.  "But it's never bad to have help; means less work for all involved, yes?  I'd like to offer my help if you can use it; with the Mother's grace I won't be acting as a healer much, and I already have some knowledge of survival in the wild that I could put to use.  What do you say?"


----------



## PhoenixAsh (May 4, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "It feels like there's always a bad seed that manages to slip through -- but I hope this time you're right!" Nivram says. "I'll be travelling with the caravan, yes, but my... duties might not leave me much free time." He glances at the line trailing into the distance. "I'm sorry, my lady -- little fellow -- but my attention is required elsewhere. Until tonight, then?"




Malinda straightens, putting her flute back in its case at her belt. “Very well, my lord,” she replies evenly. She turns to walk away, but pauses to look back over her shoulder, “May I request the name of the tavern I should be at tonight?” She waits only a few moments for an answer, and whether or not she get’s one she proceeds away from the front of the booth, though not too far before stopping  once again.  She looks back to Pasha and approaches him, bowing her head.

”Forgive me, Pasha. You’ve been altogether generous with me. If you would still care for my company, it would be the least I can do to accompany you while you await the kobold.  I have no more business until tonight, it would seem.”


----------



## Kafkonia (May 7, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> "You and your friend will be our guides, I understand?  Quite the responsibility, if you ask me, but I'm sure to you it must seem rather routine," he smiles.  "But it's never bad to have help; means less work for all involved, yes?  I'd like to offer my help if you can use it; with the Mother's grace I won't be acting as a healer much, and I already have some knowledge of survival in the wild that I could put to use.  What do you say?"




"Thank you, my scaly brother," replies the elf. "We do not expect to spend much time amongst your kind, but if we do your help will be greatly appreciated. Many shoulders lighten the load, as my people say."


----------



## Kafkonia (May 7, 2007)

*That Evening: The Obligatory Tavern Scene*

The Elf and Castle Tavern is easily recognized by the prominently displayed sign above its door, depicting an elf being unceremoniously thrown from a castle window into the moat below. At the door, a pair of burly neanderthals bearing the insignia of the White Sword mercenary guild, require that every patron relinquish his or her weapons before entering the establishment.

Inside the tavern is a bar, several tables occupied by a variety of humanoids, and a game of darts going on in the back. Beside the dartboard is an open door through which can be seen various games of chance and skill taking place -- dice, cards, and more exotic entertainments. The conversation is loud, but everyone seems to be well-behaved... at least for the time being.

Only one mostly-empty table remains -- five of the six seats remain empty, a sullen-looking half-elf being the sole occupant. He appears lost in a mixture of thought and drink, oblivious to the crowd around him.


----------



## stonegod (May 8, 2007)

Damien makes his way inside, grinning and shaking hands, being agreeful but mostly keeping his ears open. He buys a drink, and pretends to drink it, and makes his way to the open table. He works on getting a sense of the mood of the place, but does not try to make too much of an impression. Watch, do not react.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 8, 2007)

As Damien takes a seat, the half-elf looks at him only briefly, barely seeming to register that he has company.

The mood in the tavern is light-hearted and expectant, the various partygoers excited about their chance to leave with the caravan in the morrow. The mix is divided fairly evenly between males and females, with humans dominating the racial make-up. One table is surrounded by a crowd eagerly watching whatever is going on -- between the bodies, he can make out what appears to be an arm-wrestling contest, with the observers shouting encouragements towards the competitors.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (May 9, 2007)

Malinda enters the tavern, sparing a glance up at the sign above the door, drawing raised eyebrows.  She has no weapons to leave with the doormen, having left them behind with her pack for the evening.

She makes a slow circuit of the establishment, evaluating briefly where any likely performance would take place.  She then approaches the bar and orders a drink, and once that is in hand, makes her way to the still mostly empty table.  She takes a seat, smiling briefly if either gentleman should look her way, but otherwise keeping her peace - and not disturbing theirs.  She nurses her drink half-heartedly, idly fidgeting with the red ribbon tied at the clasp of her cape.

OOC:[sblock] Spot +2, if necessary, to find the performance space location.[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (May 9, 2007)

A raised stage is quite obvious at the far end of the tavern, roughly one foot above the floor around it. Right now it's filled with people milling about and talking, but Malinda thinks it likely that this would be the place for performances to take place.

During her circuit of the room she noted a few other men and women with similar red ribbons pinned to their clothes, entwined in their hair, or otherwise displayed. This includes, she realizes, the distant half-elf seated at her table.

After a few moments, Nivram appears from the crowd, dressed in garish fabrics.

"Oh I am _so_ glad I found you!" he says, running up to her. "I wanted you to be the first to play so I haven't let anyone else on the stage!" He looks over. "Well, any other performers, at least. Say, where's your little friend? And who's _that_ handsome fellow?" He indicates Damien, ignoring the half-elf for the time being.


----------



## stonegod (May 9, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "Oh I am _so_ glad I found you!" he says, running up to her. "I wanted you to be the first to play so I haven't let anyone else on the stage!" He looks over. "Well, any other performers, at least. Say, where's your little friend? And who's _that_ handsome fellow?" He indicates Damien, ignoring the half-elf for the time being.



Damien, who had nodded in a friendly manner at Malinda's arrival but had otherwise kept his eyes elsewhere, raises a friendly eyebrow at the brightly dressed stranger. "Damien Bane, traveller extraordinaire, adventurer, occasional scribe, and dabbler. In what? That's the mystery!," he adds with a wink. At the man's words, he looks at his other companion more appraisingly. "An entertainer? I am honored. It is said the wild Furies of the Sand were once tamed by the delicate tunes of Shilaha the Dark, so I am thankful to be in such company."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (May 9, 2007)

Malinda smiles gratefully to Damien as he introduces himself, for she would have been hard pressed to make such an introduction.  She answers the colorful elf's questions first, "A stranger to me, until this moment. As for Pasha... I am sure business has detained him, undoubtedly he will arrive when and if it releases him. I am certain he is a man as dedicated to his craft as he is generous."

She evaluates Damien a moment, hiding her expression behind a sip from her drink for a scant moment, before revealing a pleasant smile. "Damien... I am pleased to make the acquaintance of such an accomplished man. My name is Malinda Osten. May I present Nivram, who you may thank or curse for the music I will provide tonight and on our coming journey, as you see fit." She gestures with her free hand as she makes the introduction, then sets aside her drink. "Speaking of which, it is time then, Nivram?"


----------



## nonamazing (May 10, 2007)

Pasha makes his way through the crowded tavern, his brightly coloured turban bobbing and weaving across the room.  He mutters to himself grumpily, but brightens when he spots Malinda's table.  "Ah!  I am very sorry for my lateness, friend.  A bit of last business to conduct, yes?"  Pasha pulls back a chair and takes a seat.  The tiny goblin is far too small for the table and chairs--the top of his head just reaches the level of the table, so that the others are confronted with what appears to be a talking turban and a pair of smiling eyes.

"Well met by chance," Pasha says, mimicing a common Elven greeting.  "I am D'n Pashabek, humble seller of trinkets.  We will be spending many weeks travelling together, yes?"


----------



## stonegod (May 11, 2007)

Damien flashes his teeth in a smile. "Yes, traveling we shall. Business for all of us it appears." He talks a glance at the wrestling going on in the other part of the inn a moment, then back to the empty stage. "Hopefully the more _refined_ entertainment will start soon."


----------



## fenixdown (May 11, 2007)

Kibek decides to break from his streak of bad luck at dice to get something to drink.  As he heads for the bar, though, he spots Pasha and Malinda and hurries over to them.

"Ah, there you are!"  He bows to Malinda.  "Many pardons for missing your audition; it seems my grasp of the passage of time isn't quite what it should be.  But of course with our fine goblin friend as company, I would have just been in the way."  He smiles.  "You will be performing for us tonight, I understand?"


----------



## Kafkonia (May 13, 2007)

"She sure will!" Nivram says, getting to his feet. He practically bounces onto the stage. "Excuse me. Excuse me!" As he shouts, the tavern quiets down. "Thank you so much. On behalf of Halmaro, Katsaya, and everyone behind the caravan, I would like to thank you all for coming. I just know this is going to be a smashing success! Now, to get things started on the right note, I'd like to welcome our first performer of the evening. Please welcome the most beautiful woman I've had the pleasure of meeting! Come on up, Malinda." He shoos everyone from the stage as Malinda joins him and prepares to play.

"Break a leg," Nivram whispers in her ear before going back to the crowd.

With that, the elf lifts her instrument to her lips and plays, oblivious to what is going on around her, the notes flowing from her like water. At the end, although she's less satisfied than she was with her audition, the audience is enraptured, and even the roughest looking neanderthal present applauds her as she steps down from the stage to rejoin her companions.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Perform check 14+12 = 26[/SBLOCK]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (May 14, 2007)

Malinda brightens noticeably at the arrival of both Pasha and Kibek, but is compelled to hustle on stage by Nivram's announcement. "Pray excuse me friends," she says hastily, moving swiftly onstage.

At the conclusion of her performance, Malinda curtsies and smiles as the audience applauds her, giving a little wave as she steps down from the stage. "Thank you very much, I'm looking forward to traveling with all of you!"

She rejoins the rest of her companions at their table, looking over at Pasha, whose head is just peaking above the table from her view with a broad smile, "Pasha, I'm just glad you could make it, I know how busy you must be."

Looking over to the kobold, she tips her head politely, "Certainly your own audition was far more important than witnessing mine, I am glad to see that it was a success. I trust there were no more... disruptions amidst the healer applicants?"

She glances over to the half-elf, briefly checking to see if either her performance or the conversation has disturbed him from his cups.


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2007)

Damien claps appreciatively, a genuine smile on his face. When Malinda returns, he adds, "It is the likes that would make you a prized possession of any of the Fire Princes of the desert; best we make sure they do not run off with you!" he adds in with a wink. 

OOC: Sense Motive on our quiet chap, as Damien's been observing him during this time. Try to get a feel for him (hunch).


----------



## PhoenixAsh (May 14, 2007)

Malinda lifts her eyebrows at Damien's compliment, “Fire Princes? Oh my, how exciting! There is so little I know of the deep desert, I am heartened to be traveling with such learned company. Have you been as far as Mashanda? I’ve studied the language, it is a lovely script, yet so very different from the Common tongue here in Lantara.  It is wonderful, the fresh perspectives of a culture that has been isolated by the deep desert for so long.” Malinda’s expression gives her the appearance that her thoughts roam far-away as her voice softens, “I should dearly love to hear music from Mashanda. I’ve tried to purchase sheet music... alas that it is such a rarity here.”


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2007)

"I cannot claim I have been as far, but I have many stories, as I am sure you have. Perhaps we shall share them on the way." Damien takes another faux sip of his drink, then continues. "So, what do you know of our esteemed patron? I have heard wild stories, but perhaps you have met the esteemed fellow?"


----------



## Kafkonia (May 16, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Damien]
Damien finds it hard to get a feel for the half-elf, beyond the fact that the man is obviously in his cups and a bit depressed. Whether he's depressed because he's drunk or drunk because he's depressed, he can't tell.

(Sense Motive 5+3 = 8, bad luck with the rolls!)[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Malinda]
Malinda knows that Halmaro is a fair but tough-minded merchant, and he expects nothing but the best from his employees. Many people call him "Big Red", after his once-red mane of hair, but nobody calls him that to his face. He began life as a caravan guard himself, and worked his way up to his current position of import.

Like most of the empire's upper class, Halmaro has multiple spouses, but only one is of any real note -- Katsaya. Said to be a proud and vindictive woman of great beauty, she is also rumoured to be of almost equal power and influence to her husband; certainly, few people who cross her enjoy much success in life. Kira, the bride-to-be, is her daughter, and is said by many to take after her mother.

Malinda has also heard most of the rumours heard by Damien.

(Bardic Knowledge 12+6 = 18)

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (May 16, 2007)

Malinda blinks and her dreamy expression fades as she considers Damien's questions. She retrieves her drink, still her first and more than half full. She indulges in a long sip to remedy this condition somewhat.

"I have not met the man, but I've certainly heard a thing or two, though surely many tales are exaggerated. He is self-made, starting his career..." She looks about and gestures to where the arm-wrestling is taking place amidst the recent caravan guard recruits, "...little different from those over there, except in attitude and ambition. It is the tendency of those who have made their own fortune to demand much from those they employ, to treat excellence with reward and incompetence or sloth with little tolerance."

She looks over to Pasha, "Pasha, have you met Halmaro? Would my evaluation of his temperament be a fair one?"


----------



## Kafkonia (May 16, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Pasha]
Pasha met Halmaro once, when he was brought on board for the caravan. The human seemed to have a lot on his mind, but he treated Pasha the same way he would anyone else, mindless of any racial differences.

(Feel free to elaborate as you see fit.  ) [/SBLOCK]


----------



## nonamazing (May 16, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> "Pasha, have you met Halmaro? Would my evaluation of his temperament be a fair one?"




Pasha pauses for a moment, carefully considering his answer.  "Ah, I have met master Halmaro only briefly.  But he is a man who makes strong impressions, yes?  I found him very fair, very even-tempered.  His responsibilities are many, though, and his mind is always occupied.  He is not a man, I think, who spares much time for idleness."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (May 17, 2007)

"Not the worst qualities in an employer," Malinda remarks at Pasha's description. "If half of what I hear is accurate it is his wife, well _one_ of his wives, is the one to walk on eggshells around. And the young lady we are to escort across the desert may well take after her mother."

Malinda relaxes in her chair and observes the stage, getting a feel for the other performers who will be part of the caravan, content to savor her drink and her present company for as long as the evening allows.


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2007)

Damien's eyes twinkle a bit at the mention of the bride-to-be. "Really? I know so little. Perhaps you can share what you know. I won't say anything," he adds in a conspiratorial whisper.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 17, 2007)

The drunken half-elf leans toward Malinda, his eyes narrowing. "What'd you say?"" he asks. "You talking about Kria?" He pauses. "Kira? Don't you say nothing about her." He punctuates this instruction with an unsteady jab of his finger in the bard's direction, then wags it towards the others at the table.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (May 18, 2007)

Malinda looks injured by the half-elf's abrupt interruption and the wavering jab of his finger. She lays a hand over her heart and her eyes widen noticeably, "Pray forgive me, sir! It's just, this is all very exciting and the topic of our employer came up, and naturally then his daughter came to mind. I think no ill of Lady Kira, for every tale I have heard speaks of her beauty."

She lowers her gaze, "Undoubtedly it is jealousy of such beauty and high station that makes tongues wag in the streets, and such envy that causes me to voice such tales unfairly here. I shall take your lesson sir, and not speak of that which I do not know firsthand."


----------



## nonamazing (May 18, 2007)

Pasha looks startled at the half-elf's words.  "Ah, ah, friend!  No harm was meant, surely.  Relax, relax!  Have another drink, yes?"

Pasha, grinning nervously, waves one of the servers over, and requests another round of drinks.  "...and only a half glass for me, yes?  I am too small to be drinking in the fashion of my large friend here, yes?"

Once the drinks have arrived, Pasha does his best to grin at the half-elf across the table from him.  "Ah, I am sorry, but I did not catch your name, friend.  Do you perhaps happen to know this, uh, 'Kira' personally, yes?"


----------



## Kafkonia (May 18, 2007)

"She's beautiful, beautiful. Yes." He slumps back in his chair, muttering to himself. "Beautiful."

When the drink arrives, he regains some energy, practically grabbing it from the server's hand. "You don't understand," he says. "You don't know her!" He makes as if to leap from his seat, but after a second's hesitation he settles back down.

"Captain of her guard. That's what I was. No more. No more." He drains half the liquid from his mug. "Don't have call for us now. Not in Mashanda. Got their own guards. After this caravan -- what? What? You seem like a nice group. I always liked you short folks." He reaches for Pasha's hand. "Thank you for the drink."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (May 22, 2007)

Malinda observes the man's reactions passively, her expression concerned. She seems to measure him as he turns on Pasha, noting carefully what he says and does not say, how he says it, as well as his body language. Her gaze briefly darts over his clothing and visible possessions as well, in her attempt to get a sense of the man.

OOC:[sblock]Sense Motive +5[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2007)

Mentally, Damien grins. This was exactly the sort he needed. He studied the man carefully, trying to remember his voice, dress, and features for potential future work.

Meanwhile, while the goblin tried to diffuse the situation, Damien assisted. He wanted to get at much information at of this fellow as he could, while seeming less interested than he was. "Dismissed her guards! Folly, I say! Who would do such a thing! Who would remove her fine and valiant defenders at this time when she needs them the most! What inexperienced chaps have taken your rightful position my friend?"

[Start a Diplomacy check.]


----------



## Kafkonia (May 23, 2007)

The half-elf turns his eyes to Damien, going out of focus for a second before narrowing. "Exactly!" he exclaims. "Mashanda! Ptah." He spits on the tavern floor. "They don't know her like I do. Like we do. They wouldn't even know her to look at her. How can they be guardsmen without knowing what they guard? Least they've kept me on for the caravan. Maybe I'll teach those ladies in the Mashar guard which end of the sword goes in the other fellow!" He bursts out laughing. "I like you. What's your name? And what about your scaly friend? Has he no tongue?"

(OOC -- Diplomacy check 20+6)

[SBLOCK=Malinda]

It's hard to tell what part of the half-elf's rambling is his honest feeling and what is the drink talking. He certainly seems to have more than a passing interest in Kira, but whether this was a romantic interest (and if so, whether or not it was reciprocated) is hard to tell.

(OOC -- Sense Motive check 5+5)

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fenixdown (May 23, 2007)

Kibek looks up from his drink.  "Hm?  Ah, yes, of course.  I was just remembering a woman I once knew.  But it's silly to wish things in the past to change, isn't it?"  He laughs nervously and raises his drink.  "So here's to the present.  Who knows, maybe this journey will give you an opportunity to catch your lady's eye.  And if she doesn't appreciate a man of your caliber, more's the pity for her," he grins, regaining his composure a bit.  He takes a swig of his drink and frees a hand to offer to the half-elf.  "Kibek Danar.  And what might your name be, brother?"


----------



## PhoenixAsh (May 23, 2007)

Malinda lifts her head and takes a steadying breath as the man’s tone changes from threatening to friendly, and his attention is directed to the others at the table. She lifts her glass at Kibek’s toast and sips her drink daintily after he finishes.

“It is silly, Kibek. But it is easy to lose one’s heart to the past. To memories of what should... or should not have been,” she says softly.


----------



## stonegod (May 28, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "They don't know her like I do. Like we do. They wouldn't even know her to look at her. How can they be guardsmen without knowing what they guard? Least they've kept me on for the caravan. Maybe I'll teach those ladies in the Mashar guard which end of the sword goes in the other fellow!" He bursts out laughing. "I like you. What's your name? And what about your scaly friend? Has he no tongue?"



Damien smiles. "I am Damien, my friend. And you have the heart of it, show them their place. But be not to hasty about it; a show of skill, in front of the right eyes, could do wonders."

Plans within plans already surfaced in Damien's head. This man could prove useful.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 1, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> He takes a swig of his drink and frees a hand to offer to the half-elf.  "Kibek Danar.  And what might your name be, brother?"




"You can call me Kelerend Athame," the half-elf says. "And you are right, Damien, my friend -- I can show them! Show them what they need..."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "You can call me Kelerend Athame," the half-elf says. "And you are right, Damien, my friend -- I can show them! Show them what they need..."



Damien hid his chagrin beneath his continued grin. It would do no good to get closer to the heart of the caravan if this fool got himself killed. "Be not so hasty, Kelerend. Look at my friend here. She has obvious pleased Halmaro with her grand display. If you were to, however, protect Kira at a moment when her guards could not---would that not be a skill? But do something... brash... and it may backfire."

Damein's mind races, plans with possible plans. He'd have to see how this one faired.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 5, 2007)

The revelry goes on into the early hours of the morning, but when the sun rises everyone somehow manages to drag themselves from their beds and to the caravan, where they are divided up amongst the various wagons. Malinda, Kibek, Pasha, and Damien find themselves assigned to the same wagon; as people mill about, a hungover Kelerend waves to them from across the square, and Damien notices the talkative older gentlemen from the translator's line doing his cunning best to avoid being asked to do any actual work.

Soon enough the wagons and beasts of burden are loaded, and the caravan sets off to the cheers of the Khedran populace, our heroes travelling with the penultimate wagon in the chain. They travel for several hours before stopping to rest the animals as the sun reaches its peak, and a mounted human approaches the end of the train.

"You four," he says. "Come with me. Tsorvano wants to see you."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jun 6, 2007)

Malinda is present promptly at the prescribed time at the caravan, the long night appearing to have sat easily enough with her, based on her cheery disposition.  She helps where and when requested, and passes the rest of the time practicing and playing on her flute, reasoning that working to a tune is better than working without.

However, as much as is allowed, she stays under the cover of the wagon during the morning journey, and she frowns delicately as the mounted man calls them out when they stop at midday.  But she nods at the man's direction and fixes her scarf over hear ears and neck as she moves out onto the sands under the blaring sun.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2007)

Damien raised an eyebrow at the "request" but said nothing. He followed along, curious to see what would happen.


----------



## fenixdown (Jun 8, 2007)

Kibek yawns as he looks out at the desert sand.  Maybe he shouldn't have enjoyed himself quite so much last night; at this rate, the caravan's first impressions of him won't be quite as good as he'd like.  He stares at the horizon, letting his mind wander, and his eyes pass right over the mounted man as he approaches.

The man speaks, and Kibek snaps back into focus.  He vaguely wonders what Tsorvano could want with him, but decides he'll find out soon enough.  He trails along, following the shade of the wagons more than the man.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 11, 2007)

The four are led to an enclosed wagon where Tsorvano is sitting. Kibek and Damien recognize him as the elf who had an altercation with a neanderthal at the front of the healer's line. He eyes them appraisingly, and nods to himself.

"Yes, you'll do," he says, his voice soft and melifluous. "Halmaro has asked for you to be part of his personal retinue. There are a number of important things to be done on this journey, and he requires trustworthy people to do them." He stands and begins to pace before them. "As you may have noticed, this caravan does not travel quickly. There are too many wagons, too many animals, and too many hangers-on to do so. So you will be traveling as part of our advance group; one does not drive a caravan of this size into town without adequate preparation. To that end, you will be traveling ahead to Tatsori, where the caravan will be spending two or three days. Accompany Farvaro, here." He nods to a scrawny goblin standing in the corner.  "He will be taking care of the arrangements in town."

"Do you have any questions?"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2007)

Damien grinned internally. Surely the fates were smiling on him, given the constant access he was receiving. Play this right...

"A few, if you please." His voice was confident, not deferential, but not challenging either. The goal was to project competence, but not arrogance or folly. "As advance scouts, are we to assist in the arrangements for the caravan's hospitality. Are we to met with local officials to clear any taxes or other regulations. Or, to put it plainly, are we to assess if there are any dangers to the caravan, Master Halmaro, or, gods forfend, his daughter?"

OOC: Diplomacy and Sense Motive on the chap.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jun 13, 2007)

Malinda keeps her feelings on the change in her fortunes secret behind a placid expression, which blossoms with a small smile as Tsorvano speaks.  However, she keeps her gaze downcast as Damien asks his questions, lifting it as he finishes and speaking mildly, "If I may be pardoned for asking, have the essentials such as food, water, shelter and means of transportation for them, as we move ahead of the caravan, been prepared for us already?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 14, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "A few, if you please." His voice was confident, not deferential, but not challenging either. The goal was to project competence, but not arrogance or folly. "As advance scouts, are we to assist in the arrangements for the caravan's hospitality. Are we to met with local officials to clear any taxes or other regulations. Or, to put it plainly, are we to assess if there are any dangers to the caravan, Master Halmaro, or, gods forfend, his daughter?"




"Farvaro will be in charge of the arrangements," the elf replies. "He is a member of the Merchant's Guild and will be representing it in this matter. You are to accompany him as translators, healers, and, if need be, guards. In return, Halmaro is willing to offer you a 25 gold bonus."



			
				PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> Malinda keeps her feelings on the change in her fortunes secret behind a placid expression, which blossoms with a small smile as Tsorvano speaks.  However, she keeps her gaze downcast as Damien asks his questions, lifting it as he finishes and speaking mildly, "If I may be pardoned for asking, have the essentials such as food, water, shelter and means of transportation for them, as we move ahead of the caravan, been prepared for us already?"




"Halmaro does not make a habit of sending his employees to starve in the desert," Tsorvano says. "All necessary preparations have been made. This is strictly a... business matter that needs tending to." To Damien he seems curt but honest, blunt even.

[SBLOCK=Damien]Diplomacy 5+6 = 11; Sense Motive 18+3=21[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2007)

Damein does a small nod and half-bow. "As you wish."


----------



## fenixdown (Jun 15, 2007)

Kibek shakes his head.  "No questions.  This is good company, and I trust our host's judgement.  With any luck, we'll find no trouble and the caravan will be able to make good time.  As much of an adventure as this is, it's the destination more than the journey I'm looking forward to. And of course, we'd be able to spend a spend a few extra nights in a comfortable bed somewhere.  I never was much for camping, even if I'm used to it..."  He suddenly realizes he probably shouldn't run his mouth in front of Tsorvano, and coughs awkwardly.  "Er, no, no questions."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jun 15, 2007)

"Master Halmaro is quite generous," Malinda answers with a nod, in acceptance.  She looks over to Kibek and smiles, "I too will enjoy the amenities of a town, for so long as our business permits."


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 20, 2007)

"Good." He nods to the goblin. "Farvaro, we are trusting you with this." Without another word, he leaves the wagon.

Farvaro approaches and looks the group over. "Yes yes, yes. You will do. You will do." He doffs his hat and fidgets with it as he paces up and down. "Cannot complain. We will leave after lunch. Do not eat too much. The sun will sense it. Yes yes."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jun 20, 2007)

Malinda smiles patiently as the goblin looks her over.  Even casual observation would seem to indicate that Farvaro is nervous, which only makes her more nervous.  Her gaze dart between her companions, silently hoping that one or more of them might better fit the 'bodyguard' role ably, should the need arise, than herself.

She neither voices nor expresses her concerns as she answers Farvaro in his native tongue, however:

*Goblin*:[sblock]"No worries! Light lunch, then we leave."[/sblock]
Thus dismissed, she eats a dainty lunch - mostly dried fruits and nuts, though she drinks a great deal of water before they set out.  Eating quickly, she goes to check on her things and makes certain they are properly packed on whatever conveyance Halmaro has arranged.

Finally, she plops down on a sand dune to await their departure.  Shading her eyes, she looks up at the blaring desert sky.  With a sigh she murmurs, "An honor that leads into danger and deprivation is a dubious privledge."


----------



## fenixdown (Jun 26, 2007)

Kibek finishes his lunch and sips at his water, and his mind turns to the trip ahead.  He wonders if Halmaro is expecting trouble to send out scouts, and if so from what.  Bandits maybe?  An unfriendly group in the town ahead?  Wild animals?  He shudders to think of running into the kind of animal that could survive in a hostile environment like this.

Then again, from what little Kibek knows, Halmaro does seem level-headed enough, and it would make sense if he were especially cautious with a large caravan like this one.  Well, whatever the case, the Mother's will be done, and no use worrying about it.

He realizes he's been daydreaming longer than he should have, and he quickly heads off to join up with Farvaro.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 2, 2007)

Farvaro is waiting on his camel -- a sight made strange by his obvious discomfort with the animal -- when the party returns. "Done, yes? We have no time for wasting." Without another word he spurs his animal. And again. Eventually it starts to lope off, seemingly of its own volition rather than from any instruction from the goblin.

Farvaro doesn't speak for the first hour or so of travel, save to mutter Goblin curses at the camel as it occasionally wanders off to the side and he tries valiantly to regain control over the beast. As the caravan fades into the distance, though, he becomes more talkative.

"You are new to the desert, yes? Farvaro can see. Farvaro is old hand at the sun. Knows desert well, yes? Even animals. Do you see this lizard?" He gestures to a small lizard, roughly the size of his hand, sunning itself on a rock nearby. "When Farvaro and miserable beast approach, it will flee! Do you not believe me? We will wager then! A silver piece each seems fair, yes?"


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 4, 2007)

Kibek laughs, trying to imagine anything fleeing in terror from a goblin on a camel.  "I'll take you up on that.  The desert may know you, but even the desert can't be above having a bit of fun at someone else's expense.  Just watch, that lizard will be the paragon of iron will, and you'll be known from here on as the man who can't even scare small animals."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 5, 2007)

Malinda smiles, "You are correct, good Farvaro, I am new to the desert.  I'll agree to your wager, though I do not often gamble on subjects I know nothing about.  A silver piece seems a fair price to see your mastery of the sands.  Besides, the lizard looks too relaxed to mind much of any creatures approach, in my estimation."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 5, 2007)

Damien smiles, more of an ironic smirk than anything else. "A small creature will run away from a larger one when it approaches? That is not a bet, that is charity, friend Goblin. If you want my silver, it would require a more chancing game of sport, not such a sure thing."


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 9, 2007)

"Only two of you wish to wager with Farvaro? A shame! A shame, yes? Well, let us see." He plucks two silver pieces from his belt pouch and turns them over in his hand as the troupe move forward. As the camels approach the lizard, it turns its head slowly to regard them, but makes no further motion, even once they have passed it by.

"The desert plays a trick on me!" Farvaro exclaims."An embarassment, yes? As my scaly friend said!"


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 10, 2007)

Malinda laughs softly and looks to Damien, "It would seem the desert defies expectation, for I was certain you would be in the right and we would lose our silver! It would seem this heat saps even the will to run or hide from potential predators."

Her laughter fades to a smile, then fades away as her expression turns thoughtful, "Farvaro, it should have run away, should it not? Does that mean it is used to people coming by?"

She looks around warily, somewhat uncomfortable with the line of thought she is exploring.

OOC:[sblock]Spot +2, looking for any signs of people, or people having passed through the area.[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 10, 2007)

"That is a good point, yes?" He ponders. "But there are many things in the desert other than people! If it were a danger, this lizard would not have been here to taunt me so -- for he would have been eaten, yes?"

[SBLOCK=Malinda]Malinda doesn't note anything out of the ordinary. (Spot Check of 2+2 = 4.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 10, 2007)

The desert sun seems to make the very sands glare and Malinda squints, then rubs her eyes.

"Yes... yes that makes sense," she blinks and smiles again. "Surely the lizard must be the only creature courageous enough to brave this heat, and so it makes sense that he would brave our approach."

"The brave desert lizard... that would make a good song." she muses aloud. She occupies her mind composing a tune and setting lyrics to it, keeping her from dwelling on other concerns.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 11, 2007)

Damein rolls his eyes, but focuses on the road. While the heat did not seem to bother him significantly, he disliked being idle.


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 11, 2007)

"A good song, maybe, but I think it will make a better story.  In fact, I think I know how I'll start already.  And of course, I already know how I'll finish, since it lends itself so nicely to several morals. On the other hand, I suppose it might also fit a tune quite nicely; although really, storytelling and song aren't all that different from each other.  Actually, now that I think of it, it might turn out even better with both elements combined... say, Malinda, what do you think of this idea?  We take our good goblin friend's misfortune, here, and embellish it, you know, maybe giving the lizard a bit more of a role; a few escapades of his own or whatnot, and we make a lyric poem of it.  It will be set to music by you, of course, and I can perform the spoken bits.  Now don't laugh; I may not be as skilled in the performing arts as your own talented self, but I do know my way around a story, and I dare say the two of us combined could put on a better show than either of us together.  And who knows, perhaps even our moody companion here has his own hidden talent he could contribute to the performance."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 11, 2007)

Malinda smiles at Kibek's suggestion, "I rather like the idea, dear Kibek. A lyric poem! And I would be happy to compose music for your spoken verse. I love to sing, and that is my specialty of course, but composition has always been a secret fascination of mine.  Combining music and writing, why, what is not to love!" she laughs.

She sobers after a moment and glances aside at Damien. She ventures, with a small voice, "Damien, do you play an instrument?"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 11, 2007)

"Ah, no. My skills of a more mundane nature."


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 17, 2007)

"To clean and sew, yes?" The goblin laughs. "All skills have their uses here, yes? Even my quiet brother." He gestures at Pasha. "But to make a story, now, people will laugh, yes? Laugh at Farvaro? I would not like that! Perhaps you change roles? The lizard that does not scare the goblin, yes? Ha ha!"

Time passes, and eventually the sun begins to set. "We should make camp, yes? And then perhaps you will play your, ah -- I cannot find the word. Many apologies."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "To clean and sew, yes?" The goblin laughs.



Damien smiles but says nothing, a dangerous look in his eyes.



			
				Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Time passes, and eventually the sun begins to set. "We should make camp, yes? "



Travel by night is cool, but a bit difficult to see by. Best let the mounts rest.


----------

